# [SOLVED]gnome-terminal character encoding standart festlegen

## /dev/blackhawk

Hiho,

neuer Tag, neues Problem    :Wink: 

Damit im gnome-terminal die allseits 'beliebten' Umlaute richtig dargestellt werden, hab ich im Menü unter 'Terminal' -> 'Set Character Encoding' 'Western (ISO-8859-15)' hinzugefügt.

Das Problem ist jetzt, dass ich das auch gerne als Standart festlegen will. Alle anderen vorhandenen Encodings ('ANSI_X3.4-1968' & 'UTF-8') kann ich aber nicht löschen, da ich sie nicht selber erstellt habe. Wenn ich sie im 'gconf-editor' unter 'app' -> 'gnome-terminal' -> 'global' aus der Liste Lösche sind sie danach trotzdem noch vorhanden.

Irgend jemand eine Idee?

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Oops!

Hab gerade entdeckt, dass es in diesem 'https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=224427&sid=b618f88b60393b7dd0263cec4fea9708'Thread um fast das gleiche Thema geht.

Das hat bei mir aber alles nicht funktioniert.

----------

## Lasker

 */dev/blackhawk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das hat bei mir aber alles nicht funktioniert.

 

Ich vermute mal, der 'Trick' funktioniert auch nur, wenn deine locale richtig gesetzt ist.

Sieh dir in dem Thread, den du gerade gefunden hast, mal das 1.Posting von GroennDemon an:

Sieht deine locale genau so aus?

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

also in meiner '/etc/profile' ist nichts dergleichen.

Teste es mal schnell mit diesen Einträgen!

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Negativ! Hat nichts gebracht.

----------

## Lasker

 */dev/blackhawk wrote:*   

> Negativ! Hat nichts gebracht.

 

Ich glaube, du hast meine Frage nicht verstanden. Also nochmal:

Was siehst du, wenn du 'locale' (ohne Anführungsstriche) in der Konsole/Terminal eingibst?

Die /etc/profile hat damit erst mal nichts zu tun, ausser vielleicht, dass du dort

```
export LANG="de_DE@euro"
```

eintragen könntest.

Falls du das sofort aktivieren möchtest ohne neu booten (als superuser):

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

Ich sagte "könntest", weil ich nicht glaube, das das unbedingt nötig ist für das, was du willst.

Ansonsten lies dir den Thread noch mal gründlich durch...

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

'locale' bringt:

```
LANG=de_DE@euro

LC_CTYPE="de_DE@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE@euro"

LC_TIME="de_DE@euro"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE@euro"

LC_PAPER="de_DE@euro"

LC_NAME="de_DE@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL=

```

allerdings erst nachdem ich

```
export LANG="de_DE@euro"
```

in die '/etc/profile' eintrage.

Danach ist aber ja das Ganze System auf 'de_DE@euro' umgestellt. Es soll aber nur das 'charcter encoding' auf 'ISO-8859-15' umgestellt werde.

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Problem gelöst!

Für alle anderen:

Ich hab per

```
# localedef -c -i en_US -f ISO-8859-15 en_US.ISO-8859-15
```

eine neue 'locale' erstellt und mit 'export LANG="en_US.ISO-8859-15"' in die '/etc/profile' eingetragen.

Mein Fehler war, dass ich anschließend zwar 'env-update' ausgeführt, aber 'source /etc/profile' vergessen hatte.

----------

## Lasker

 */dev/blackhawk wrote:*   

> Problem gelöst!
> 
> Für alle anderen:
> 
> Ich hab per
> ...

 

Interessant! Wo hast du das eigentlich her?

Ich hab mal kurz in 'man localedef' reingesehn...

Demnach wird die genaue Syntax in 'Base Definitions volume of IEEE Std 1003.1-2001, Chapter 7'

erläutert (wo immer das auch sein soll). Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht ganz vorstellen, dass du dir

das Ganze mal eben so auf die Schnelle reingezogen hast.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Ich gebs ja nur ungern zu, aber die ewige Sucherei im Forum wäre gar nicht nötig gewesen.  :Embarassed: 

In der 'Lokalisierungs-Anleitung' von 'gentoo.de' steht, wie man neue 'locales' erstellt.

Diese dann auch zu verwenden, also in '/etc/profile' eintragen und dann per 'env-update && source /etc/profile' zu aktiviern war dann nicht mehr schwer.

Ich hab allerdings nicht getestet, ob das ganze allein funktioniert oder ob

die 'encoding=ISO-8859-15' Änderungen in

```
/etc/X11/dm/Sessions/custom.desktop

/etc/X11/dm/Sessions/default.desktop
```

trotzdem noch nötig sind!

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## Lasker

 */dev/blackhawk wrote:*   

> Ich hab allerdings nicht getestet, ob das ganze allein funktioniert oder ob
> 
> die 'encoding=ISO-8859-15' Änderungen in
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hey, ich dachte, ich hätte das richtig gestellt:

 *Lasker wrote:*   

> Der Spuk mit dem geänderten Encoding in /etc/X11/dm/Sessions/default.desktop hat sich inzwischen in
> 
> Nichts aufglöst. Steht jetzt wieder auf UTF-8, den Fehler kann ich auch nicht mehr nachvollziehen.

 

Nochmal im Klartext: Ich hab das wieder auf die ursprüngliche Einstellung (UTF-8) zurück gesetzt.

Zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt sah es zwar so aus, als würde das mein Problem lösen,

aber das muss ein Trugschluss gewesen sein und eine andere Ursache gehabt haben.

Wie auch immer, die eigentliche "Lösung" für das Default Problem im gnome-terminal

war am Ende erschütternd simpel:

 *Lasker wrote:*   

> Es lag tatsächlich am gdm, und zwar an dessen Spracheinstellung:
> 
> Nicht das naheliegende 'Deutsch', sondern 'Systemvorgabe' wählen!
> 
> Jetzt scheint wohl 'locale' ausgelesen und systemweit als Default gesetzt zu werden.

 

Dass du auch ein Problem mit der locale hast, war am Anfang wirklich nicht zu erkennen.

Trotzdem bin ich immer noch neugierig, warum du unbedingt "en_US.ISO-8859-15" haben willst und nicht

das naheliegende "de_DE.ISO-8859-15"...

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Etwas das auch noch geholfen haben könnte ist 'encoding=ISO-8859-15' in '/usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop' umzustellen.

 *Quote:*   

> Trotzdem bin ich immer noch neugierig, warum du unbedingt en_US.ISO-8859-15 haben willst und nicht
> 
> das naheliegende de_DE.ISO-8859-15...

 

Eigentlich nur, weil ich mein System in englisch mit Umlaut-Unterstützung haben will.

----------

## Lasker

 */dev/blackhawk wrote:*   

> Etwas das auch noch geholfen haben könnte ist 'encoding=ISO-8859-15'
> 
> in '/usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop' umzustellen.

 

Sind wir immer noch bei der Default Zeichenkodierung für Gnome- Terminal?

Falls ja, dann glaube ich das kaum:

Bei mir steht dort immer noch 'encoding=UTF-8'.

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Also nochmal von vorn. Ich glaub wir reden gerade aneinander vorbei.

Ausgangsituation: Ein auf Language=english eingestelltes System. Ich hab noch eine Win-Partition  auf der ich Daten zum Austausch speichere und mich hat gestört, dass immer nur "Kästchen" fuer Umlaute im Terminal(1-6) und dem GnomeTerminal unter X angezeigt wurden.

In den Konsolen(1-6) konnte ich das Problem lösen indem ich in '/etc/rc.conf' 'CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni' eingestellt habe.

Daraufhin hab ich mir gedacht, dass 'ISO-8859-15 encoding' fuer X ja auch nicht schlecht wäre   :Wink:   und vielleicht ebenfalls das Problem löst. Im GnomeTerminal unter 'Terminal' -> 'Set Character Encoding' konnte ich dann auch diese (ISO-8859-15) einstellen, sie wurde aber nicht als Standart anerkannt.

Wie ich jetzt nach Umstellen auf default von 

```
/etc/X11/dm/Sessions/custom.desktop

/etc/X11/dm/Sessions/default.desktop

/usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop
```

festgestellt habe, war das doch nicht die Lösung.

Das es jetzt allerdings funktioniert (im GnomeTerminal und auch im Nautilus), muss es fast vom erstellen einer neuen locale per

```
#localedef -c -i en_US -f ISO-8859-15 en_US.ISO-8859-15

#env-update && source /etc/profile
```

kommen. Im 'gdm' ist jetzt beim auswählen einer Sprache 'system-default' gewählt.

Erwähnenswert ist vielleicht noch, dass im 'gconf-editor' unter 'apps' -> 'gnome-terminal' -> 'global' unter 'active_encodings' alles bis auf 'ISO-8859-15' gelöscht ist! Bei mir hat das allein aber nicht funktioniert.

So, ich hoffe dass jetzt jeder so halbwegs durchblickt was ich gemacht habe. War ja zum Teil auch ganz schön durcheinander   :Embarassed: 

/dev/blackhawk

----------

